

Go Daddy acquires Outright.com - libraryatnight
http://inside.godaddy.com/godaddy-acquires-outright-com/

======
snoldak924
Well, that makes my decision easier. Definitely going with Wave Accounting.

------
pokoleo
Is anybody up for a round of elephant hunting?

